

IPad's Natural User Interface at Work - vikasvadlapatla
http://blogs.oracle.com/usableapps/2010/07/ipads-natural-user-interface-a.html

======
ThomPete
The basic principles about NUI is the removal of abstraction layers. If you
want to click an icon you don't need to use a mouse or a pen or a trackpad,
there is no exotic hand to eye coordination. You simply touch what you want to
activate.

For instance my son who is 1 year have no problem interacting with the Talking
Tom application on my iPhone.

If he garble something it garbles back in a higher pitch. If he touches the
screen the cat reacts. He don't know what he is doing but by removing the
abstraction and introducing close to real time feedback the iPad, iPhone and
Android creates an instant feedback loop.

One can only imagine how this could be used to teach, train and remove the
obstacles of interaction.

It is however not necessarily the best tool for serious creation so I guess
that computers will fork into two main areas. Work devices with layers of
abstraction but very powerful and the leisure devices with no abstraction but
relatively less powerful.

To most people latter will be able to replace their laptops, netbooks etc.

------
shawnzizzo
This was a great article to read. It helped crystalize some thoughts about how
I interact with my iPad. I couldn't put my finger on it (no pun intended),
until reading through this article. So, thanks for that.

Some of the transformational issues that are surfacing with apps for the
iPhone and iPad are that people are simply porting over their web-apps or
desktop apps...chrome and all. This is the most obvious thing to do if you're
a software company that is trying to make sure your tools are on the devices
that a significant amount of people have. But, some more thought needs to go
into the UI design vs cramming the traditional UI elements into this new breed
of computers.

Also, as I think Apple has done a great thing with the iPad, it's still an
early version of things to come. There are times when I use the iPad that
things don't feel as natural as they should...some lag, doesn't quite draw the
line I had wanted, etc. Obviously, this will improve and I'm excited about
what the future holds with these new NUI tools.

------
evilduck
Where's this guy's analysis for Oracle's own products? They're usually on my
worst offenders list.

